# Dream Yacht Charters BVI



## DBankRMan

Anybody know anything about Dream Yacht Charters ... Opinions? I'm considering a bareboat charter with them this month.


----------



## bobboulware

What was your experience with Dream Yacht Charters?


----------



## DBankRMan

*Highly recommend DYC in BVI*

Had a great experience with DYC in the BVI. Rented a Lagoon 41 'Catjack'. The boat had a broken radio mast which was discovered after we got some distance from the base. A handheld was quickly provided. The boat was well equiped and everything except the radio was in fine working order. The staff was great and we had a wonderfull time. Recommend a boat with AC though if you are going in Oct. The weather is hot and muggy and there are lots of mosquitos at this time of year due to it being the rainy season. The bugs make it so that you don't want to open any hatches at night so it is difficult to sleep. No crowds though as there are usually less than ten boats everywhere you go. Finding a mooring ball late in the day was not a problem. The airline regatta was in progress during our week and we ran into them at Jost Van Dyke. This and The Baths were the only places where I saw all the mooring balls in use.


----------



## dprudden

Did a Dream yacht Charter in St. Martin on a Harmony 42 this past April. First day out, we had a serious engine problem. They immediately met us to assess the problem, realized it was serious, and brought us a Catana 43 within 2 hours. Outstanding customer service.


----------



## TakeFive

Any updated comments on the quality of Dream Yacht Charters service in BVI? I've got a brand new Bene Oceanis on hold with them for January 2015. The boat will be about 6 weeks old when we charter.

I chartered a <1 year old Jenneau from Sunsail two years ago, and it had minor issues twice during our week. Yes, even new boats can have problems. But Sunsail provided fast response in both cases. I'm hoping that DYC has similar service in BVI.

Comments welcome.


----------



## ambianceack

I am headed to Martinique during October 2014 for a bareboat charter and will post after the trip.


----------



## SailBeats

Dream Yacht Charter is one of the biggest yacht charter companies in the world. They offer a good product range and their yachts are normally well maintained. With all charter boats, there will always be a few little issues. Its how the charter company reacts to these niggles that can set them apart. Chartering newer boats will reduce the chances of potential problems.


----------



## ambianceack

Had a great experience with Dream Yacht Charters in Martinique. No issues with the 42' Catana named Tesla. I am pretty sure you will have a great experience too in the BVI. I would encourage you to have them do the provisioning at least the bulky heavy stuff like water and drinks. There were six of us and we used about 3 liters per day per person. We were down there for eight days and we provisioned for the first 3 to four days with some evenings planned to go on shore for dinner. Have fun!


----------



## colleenrene

ambianceack said:


> Had a great experience with Dream Yacht Charters in Martinique. No issues with the 42' Catana named Tesla. I am pretty sure you will have a great experience too in the BVI. I would encourage you to have them do the provisioning at least the bulky heavy stuff like water and drinks. There were six of us and we used about 3 liters per day per person. We were down there for eight days and we provisioned for the first 3 to four days with some evenings planned to go on shore for dinner. Have fun!


I struggled to find extensive reviews before booking with Dream yacht Charters. I now wish I had dug deeper. We had a HORRIBLE experience with this company and now that I'm speaking up about it more people are saying the same. I'm glad some people enjoyed themselves. I wish that this company had taken the opportunity to turn my bad experience into a good one by making it right. By apologizing and giving me a credit for services NOT rendered. There are plenty of other companies...charter from them!


----------



## Jammer Six

If I'm reading this right, every trip except one had some kind of issue requiring help.


----------



## TakeFive

Jammer Six said:


> If I'm reading this right, every trip except one had some kind of issue requiring help.


The one without an issue is the exception. Things break on boats, especially on charter boats. The good companies respond quickly by sending someone out. If you expect perfection every time, you are going to be disappointed, or you had better pay top $$$ for the very newest boats (which will still have problems).

I think this pretty well sums it up:



SailBeats said:


> Dream Yacht Charter is one of the biggest yacht charter companies in the world. They offer a good product range and their yachts are normally well maintained. With all charter boats, there will always be a few little issues. Its how the charter company reacts to these niggles that can set them apart. Chartering newer boats will reduce the chances of potential problems.


----------



## Jammer Six

Actually, it's because I'm spoiled. I've chartered for fifteen years from a company here on Puget Sound where something breaking used to be quite unusual.

If you accept broken boats as normal on charters, so be it.


----------



## Slayer

colleenrene said:


> I struggled to find extensive reviews before booking with Dream yacht Charters. I now wish I had dug deeper. We had a HORRIBLE experience with this company and now that I'm speaking up about it more people are saying the same. I'm glad some people enjoyed themselves. I wish that this company had taken the opportunity to turn my bad experience into a good one by making it right. By apologizing and giving me a credit for services NOT rendered. There are plenty of other companies...charter from them!


I think if you are going to sign up to this site to complain about a company on your first and only post you should give some details about the problem you have with the company.


----------



## Jammer Six

Judging by the way they've treated everyone else, I'll be something broke.


----------



## Slayer

Apparently no need for introductions. 🙄


----------



## Donna_F

Isn't this what travel insurance is for? Especially this time of year? Post removed. Against forum rules for registering to bash.
I know. No longer any context. Hurricanes caused a cancellation.

Back to what I was doing.


----------



## Sol Elliot

We just returned from a hellish sailing charter to Exuma. It was a joint charter from Navtours and Dream Yacht Charter.

The boat they provided had broken autopilot, broken depth monitor, broken water maker, broken AC, broken fridges, batteries lost power so we had to start the engines even iin the middle of the night, it lost water so we had to go to a marina everyday to get water, problems with the sewage so the entire boat smelled like a sewer.

Neither one has taken any responsibility for not providing a properly working boat and ruining our vacation.

If anyone needs more information, I am happy to expand as so many things went wrong.


----------



## Slayer

It appears Sol Elliot has an ax to grind. His only three post are cut and pastes of the first. Bet if you search Sailing forums on the net you will find this same post all over the place.


----------



## gpatron

I just finished a 1 week charter with DYC in French Polynesia and was very disappointed .

>Many equipment problems .
>Boat was shabby
>Personnel at base were not very professional. Example :We were told that we should not run generator for A/C at night because might cause a fire.

I should have realized that they are not a first class operation when I was invited lasted year by friends to join them on a DYC boat in the Grenedines. Many equipment failures and a crappy dinghy labeled "Max 6 persons" for a boat that sleeps 8!

Their prices are lower than most and there a reason why!


----------

